# Slovakia



## TomfromNJ (Nov 5, 2006)

I visited a small town in Slovakia called Velky Grob, about 25 miles east of Bratislava. Everyone grew their own grapes and made wine - fantastic. They all made white wines that were great. Would love to go back and would love to find out more about what kind of grapes/wine they were making.


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 6, 2006)

Were there any commerical winery's there? Can't say off hand I've ever had a wine from the region.


----------



## michal (Nov 16, 2006)

TxBrew said:


> Were there any commerical winery's there? Can't say off hand I've ever had a wine from the region.



Hello. I am from Velky Grob. No there are no commercial winerys. But, you could buy wine there if you wish... (directly).


----------

